# What is the most rhythmically complex piece you've heard?



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll have to think about it and then post, what say you?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i have to think about it, but this one is considered a very good contender for the music before the 20th century





zaccara da teramo - sumite karissimi


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

There are heaps, esp. coming after 1945. But depends on context/era - Beethoven's late period works where quite rythmically complex for the time (eg. use of cross-rhythms in his late quartets).

But from after 1945, one I really love and basically 'get' is Harry Partch's_ Delusion of the Fury_. Not only rhythmically complex but also tonally - it's microtonal. One I do not 'get' and as a result it's too perplexing for me to enjoy is Pierre Boulez's _Sur Incises_. But things like his _Le marteau sans maître _sits okay with me, at least there I can kind of hang onto the sung words.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I don't know, but I enjoy JS Bach Goldberg Variations and Shostakovich 24 Preludes & Fugues, Op. 87.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

The Syncopated Clock by Leroy Anderson


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

For guitar this is probably a contender:

Aniello Desiderio Libra Sonatine - Fuoco


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Among Standard Repertoire works...

_Danse des Adolescentes_ from Stravinsky's 'Rite of Spring'


----------

